# Virisol



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

Anywhere online i can buy this stuff, or any shops in the Bristol area?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ive got a supplier on my doorstep , if you cant find anything give me a bell ill sort something out


----------



## chunky79 (Nov 25, 2007)

Clover chemicals are a main agent for Virosol. They have their own web site to check the stuff out. If you give them a call they should tell you the nearest stockist to you.
Hope that helps mate.

Dunc


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

eBay.


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

cheers found a suppplier in Bristol who will deliver and i can then pay cash on collection . 5L sounds a lot is this stuff any good, do i just spray it on neet to the wheels? Also what else can it be used for?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Do not spray it neat on wheels, Virosol is too alkaline, even when diluted. There are better options for wheels. It's best used on arches.


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

oh really , i had read it was good for alloy wheels if that is not the case what am i best using


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

djcla said:


> oh really , i had read it was good for alloy wheels if that is not the case what am i best using


Virosol is a toilet cleaner, but someone rebranded it as a cheap wheel cleaner. Yes you'll hear people praising it's cleaning ability, just like you'll read people praising WonderWheels, but cleaning ability isn't the whole equation. It's about cleaning wheels safely, so you're wheels stay looking good long term. AutoSmart G101 would be safer, if you plan doing wheels with an APC.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Valetpro Bilberry is very good on wheels.
Check out how well it worked on this thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70864

and I know he only had a tiny bit which was diluted way more than it should have been.
I may be able to sort you out a sample if you want. post a few more times and send me a pm if you want some.


----------



## AL_B (Jun 26, 2007)

I recently bought some viro-sol from www.glovesnstuff.com. Very prompt service.

However, I wish I'd consulted this site before buying the viro-sol.

I tried it quite diluted (1 part Virosol to 20 parts water, some people recommend 1:10) at the weekend on the wheels (BBS RC's) of our Golf GTi 25th Anniversary. I wasn't overly impressed. Yes it cleaned of light dust, but it couldn't shift the baked on tar/dirt spots that you get in the very corner of the wheel and spokes. But like others have said in previous threads, it does tend to dull the surface of what you are cleaning. That's what I observed. It also dulled the red brake calipers.

Unfortunately I have 10 litres of the bleedin stuff :-( . You live and learn I suppose, only wasted 20 quid, so not the end of the world.

AL


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

horses for courses guys its not a wheel cleaner as such , i use it to great effect if ive got a really filthy interior , it laughs at nicotene even in a diluted form .
there are plenty of non acidic alloy cleaners out now have a look around .


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

well i am going to give it ago and will let you know what i think , seems to be varying opinions across the net.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive been using it for a couple of months and had no problem at all..it is at a dilution rate of 4:1 ....
Looks like i can clean the toilets with it also....


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

i,ve used it for years with very few problems.....AVOID using in sun, allowing to dry to any surface and on hot wheels, apart from that gives great results, make sure you flush all of it away though....will eat into bare alloy parts......having said that though i do think it,s about time a tried some new products.....i did ask about this about six months ago so this has prompted me into action again...

I did hear it was formulated to remove fats like from slaughter houses and ven body fats that need cleaning up....so i think wheel cleaning was the furthest from there minds!!!!


----------



## AL_B (Jun 26, 2007)

pstevo said:


> Ive been using it for a couple of months and had no problem at all..it is at a dilution rate of 4:1 ....
> Looks like i can clean the toilets with it also....


:thumb:

It could be it was more noticeable on our Golfs wheels, which are just polished alloy/aluminium with clear lacquer on. (Absolute nightmare for aluminium corrosion, but thats another story)

But try it on a painted caliper, definitely makes it dull.

Might give it a go on a small section of my S3 8P's wheels, which are your regular silver paint and lacquer.

Cheers

AL


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

i had a anni 25th the wheels were fine on mine, but your right it will dull the red calipers i think this because there only painted and not stove enamelled like they were on my boxster which stayed glossy red until the main dealer chipped them to bits doing the brakes....


----------

